# Tabellen-Dokument als Datenbank



## Guest (27. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mal mit C# die Möglichkeit eine Excel-Datei wie eine Datenbank anzusprechen und mit Ihr zu arbeiten. Das fand ich recht praktisch, da ich damit die "Datenbank" leicht transportieren konnte und da die Datenmenge recht gering war, wäre eine echte Datenbank auch zu viel gewesen.

Hab ich in java auch diese möglichkeit? Evtl mit Open Office Dokumenten?? Wenn ja wie?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich mir nicht irgendeine eigene Struktur entwickeln möchte, sondern mit einer art SQL-Syntax darauf zugreifen möchte fals ich doch einmal eine Datenbank einbaue.

Das Open Office Dokument kann ich ja irgendwie auslesen, aber als XML-Format. Da müßte ich dann ja über die Knoten iterrien usw. Ich hätte lieber etwas, woch ich mit simplen selects auf die Daten lesend und schreibend zugreifen kann. 

Kann mir da einer helfen??

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2008)

Nie mit Excel versucht, aber über ODBC sollte es gehen.
Treibär  : sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver


----------



## HoaX (28. Mrz 2008)

das setzt dann natürlich voraus dass der anwender windows und excel hat. wieso nicht h2, hsqldb, ...? das sind komplette datenbanken die du embedded verwenden kannst, und die zusätzliche lib ist jetz auch nicht so groß (bei h2 1,1mb)


----------

